# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم طلبات البرامج واستفسارات الكمبيوتر والانترنت  صلح جهازك بدون فورمات بعشر خطوات فقط

## yassin55

صلح جهازك بدون فورمات بعشر خطوات فقط   
هذي الطريقة رائعة جداً ومع هذا سهله أيضا جداً   
وفائدة هذه الطريقة انه بإمكانك اعادة وضع الويندوز 
في الوضع الذي كان يشتغل فيه بدون اي مشاكل   
إذا لم تفيدك إستعادة النظام 
إذا اردت تطبيق هذي الحركة في جهازك انصح بطباعة هذه الطريقة   
لعدم نسيان بعض الخطوات 
الطريقة: 
أولا : يجب ايقاف تشغيل الجهاز لتطبيق هذه الحركة . 
ثانيا : شغل الجهاز أثناء تشغيل الجهاز قم بضغط على (F8) . 
ثالثا : سترى قائمة كيفية التشغيل اختار command promt only . 
رابعا : اكتب command . 
خامسا : اكتب scanreg . 
سادسا : اختار start . 
سابعا : اختار view backups . 
ثامنا : اختار اي تاريخ انت تريده ماعدا التاريخ الاول . 
تاسعا : اضغط (Enter) . 
عاشرا : بيقولك سوي (restart) . 
والان سيبدء تشغيل الويندوز كما كان من التاريخ الذي حددته دون أية مشاكل 
مع تحياتي

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك.......

----------


## essam5110

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ra10chid

بارك الله فيك

----------


## agraf

بارك الله فيك

----------


## boujemaa3

بارك الله فيك

----------


## oxi jimi

rabi yahafdak

----------


## yyaarraa

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## kawakib13

بارك الله فيك

----------


## abede7

بارك الله فيك

----------

